# ask me anything



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

and ill answer


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 23, 2012)

Why is OSL no longer a mod?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

maybe because he has barely posted in months


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and ill answer





Are you a homo? Fat? Disappointed with life ?


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 23, 2012)

do you regret putting pics of your wife on the internet for the phaggots who hate on you ED to jerk it to?


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 23, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> Are you a homo? Fat? Disappointed with life ?



KOS speaks his mind, and it is almost expected of him at all times.  You might catch a few negs for that comment...


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 23, 2012)

do you believe Azza is really a PEDO?


----------



## independent (Mar 23, 2012)

Why does d-lat use more steroids than heavyiron but still looks like shit.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 23, 2012)

have you jerked it to Benji's Cock Pic as I have?


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2012)

Why do I constantly lie about my Height and Weight?

And why do I wish I could lick your wife's Copper Penny every night before bed?


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> have you jerked it to Benji's Cock Pic as I have?



Real question is which one gets used the most...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> Are you a homo? Fat? Disappointed with life ?



no to all three


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> do you regret putting pics of your wife on the internet for the phaggots who hate on you ED to jerk it to?



some of that one contest went too far...but it was fun

i dont mind people lusting after my wife...the flipside is having a woman no one wants to look at....some sloppy fat bitch....who wants that....if your woman looks good people are going to gawk....no tough guy shit will change that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> do you believe Azza is really a PEDO?



i dont think so...some fathers do abuse there kids that way...but i would like to think fathers are out there doing there jobs protecting there kids

azza is a little delusional but i dont think he is dangerous


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why does d-lat use more steroids than heavyiron but still looks like shit.



heavy is a lifetime lifter the drugs just make him more of what he is....dlats is a noob...if he sticks with it he may get that so called "muscle maturity" where it sticks around test bloat or not....some people think you can buy size in a vial....genetics ,work all that stuff counts more


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> have you jerked it to Benji's Cock Pic as I have?



no but my wife says its ok if im gay


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> do you regret putting pics of your wife on the internet for the phaggots who hate on you ED to jerk it to?



Pics of said wife


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why do I constantly lie about my Height and Weight?
> 
> And why do I wish I could lick your wife's Copper Penny every night before bed?



all bbers are insecure...almost 100%....lying and the internet goes hand in hand


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 23, 2012)

Would you consider a threesome with your wife and another woman? Man?


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2012)

But i"m not lying lol


----------



## independent (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you think Curt James is gay?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2012)

Has Bigmoe ever been in a gym? 
If he upped his Viagra does could he go fuck himself?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Would you consider a threesome with your wife and another woman? Man?



i wouldnt share my wife with anyone....but ive had a threesome experience and it sucked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do you think Curt James is gay?



clearly he is


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Has Bigmoe ever been in a gym?
> If he upped his Viagra does could he go fuck himself?



all i know about moe is that he has a skeleton avi


----------



## troubador (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it gay if your gf/wife fucks you in ass with a strap on? What if it's just a finger instead? Does it make a difference which finger?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i wouldnt share my wife with anyone....but ive had a threesome experience and it sucked



Any pics?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Any pics?



didnt have a digi cam  back then


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

troubador said:


> Is it gay if your gf/wife fucks you in ass with a strap on? What if it's just a finger instead? Does it make a difference which finger?



if you like stuff going up your ass then you are gay


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 23, 2012)

Why are you so real? Why do others hide behind the computer, and bash people? Is it because they are pussies IRL?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Why are you so real? Why do others hide behind the computer, and bash people? Is it because they are pussies IRL?


Ask Bigmoe.  He's a fucken idiot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Why are you so real? Why do others hide behind the computer, and bash people? Is it because they are pussies IRL?



i am real bec ause i dont see the point of pretending an i hate lies and liars

i was brought up very different than mnost everyone



its easy to hide and bash...most everyone is a coward both online and in real life....talking shit is easy....getting punched in the face hurts


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2012)

Is Saney a switch hitter?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is Saney a switch hitter?


definetly


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is bigben suffering from mental illness why so many rants?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i wouldnt share my wife with anyone....but ive had a threesome experience and it sucked



You got that ass reamed real good didntcha boy?


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Is Saney a switch hitter?




Now you're cut off!


----------



## independent (Mar 23, 2012)

Does D-fag do pose downs at home in his boyfriends underwear?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You got that ass reamed real good didntcha boy?



no...my cousin/best friend decided we couldnt talk anymore because his wife liked fuking me better


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Is bigben suffering from mental illness why so many rants?



ben is a silly boy


he is young


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 23, 2012)

And why is telsa so old?Does wherein a headband and drinking merlot slow down the process of aging?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Now you're cut off!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does D-fag do pose downs at home in his boyfriends underwear?



i doubt it... his wife wouldnt like it if she is anything like mine


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no...my cousin/best friend decided we couldnt talk anymore because his wife liked fuking me better


I'm sure she did, so are you a pillow biter or wha?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> And why is telsa so old?Does wherein a headband and drinking merlot slow down the process of aging?



he is probably old because he was born a long time ago


----------



## independent (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i doubt it... his wife wouldnt like it if she is anything like mine



Have you seen d-lat? I can bet his wife is a fat troll.


----------



## supaman23 (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he is probably old because he was born a long time ago



Lol, you really hit the nail on the head


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he is probably old because he was born a long time ago



True,true lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I'm sure she did, so are you a pillow biter or wha?



more nothing from the troll


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no...my cousin/best friend decided we couldnt talk anymore because his wife liked fuking me better



Did you have a threesome with your cousin?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Did you have a threesome with your cousin?



fake cousin(since im basically an orphan) the guy....he wanted to bang his wife with someone...they got me drunk one night while i was crashing at there house due to my ex wife...he too got drunk...it was initiated....he then spent all night hugging the toilet and barfing...while i was in the next room finishing what they started


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more nothing from the troll


you should change the title to asks me whatever and i might answer you...
way to own yourself once again tardboy..


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2012)

...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he is probably old because he was born a long time ago



Merlot and SFW will keep you looking young and pounding young Vag.    Oh....and Gears!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

Who do you think is moar hated - yourself or dlats?

Also who out of you two has a lower IQ.

Please support your answer with examples


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

the hulk is actually a brilliant scientist


but you wouldnt like him when he is angry


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 23, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why does d-lat use more steroids than heavyiron but still looks like shit.




Yeah, why is this ?


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Who do you think is moar hated - yourself or dlats?
> 
> Also who out of you two has a lower IQ.
> 
> Please support your answer with examples



Lol....


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and ill answer



Do you think Prince has a big weiner ??


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2012)

Whats the most number of beers/drinks you have ever consumed in a night?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the hulk is actually a brilliant scientist
> 
> 
> but you wouldnt like him when he is angry



Dlats would be lucky if he could tie his own shoelaces on a good day


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 23, 2012)

What saints have you actually killed?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

is your last name guns?


all the stupid comments about my username...its a gimmick...a comic book character

you are so witty with this gunz moniker...i bet no one ever did that on a bbing board before


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> is your last name guns?
> 
> 
> all the stupid comments about my username...its a gimmick...a comic book character
> ...


Unwad your panties, My name is Tommy and some unjerked no posting couch rider had the name spelled with a "S" hence the "z" 3 years ago when I joined, Mr. Been here since like yesterday. It's AG and it's a fucking joke. sending you a e-hug bouquet. Now can we get back to the program? I wanna learn more about  this enigma KOS. Or you can just go fuck off. We'd prefer you lose the huge ass chip on you're shoulder though and relax and have fun with your own thread.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

you picked on my username...so i picked on yours...where is the melt dunce?

i did what you did but my "panties are in a wad"

you people  are  brilliant


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you picked on my username...so i picked on yours...where is the melt dunce?
> 
> i did what you did but my "panties are in a wad"
> 
> you people  are  brilliant


Didn't pick on your name, besides I roll commando. No diss here bro, I don't know shit bout comics. Guess I could have asked you if your wife' s ass still tasted like candy cane. Quit being such a bitch.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol did KOS just get owned?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

nbot really....dude hasnt said shit 100 other people havent said here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

blah blah wife


blah blah fat 

blah repeat derpy blah derp


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 23, 2012)

Bro I've never done anything but rep you and the Mrs.  check it out, people bashed her work outs on You tube and I gave her reps, Seems I've been wasting my time, you are kinda a crybaby, hand over the key board to her and go pout.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

somewhere there is failure to communicate


i am not angry


if my post seem confrontational...well that is just me...i talk the same way


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> somewhere there is failure to communicate
> 
> 
> i am not angry
> ...


Good enough for me, I'm going to visit Ich over at barely legal, when I get back this will be like 10 posts ago and we will still be all good


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2012)

Who has the worst case of Gyno on IM??


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you picked on my username...so i picked on yours...where is the melt dunce?
> 
> i did what you did but my "panties are in a wad"
> 
> you people  are  brilliant



Dude, he didnt pick on shit. He asked a question and you get all upset. I dont follow comics either so I wouldnt know. It was your own thread, he asked a question. Then you get all uptight. WHY START A THREAD ABOUT YOURSELF THEN?  I dont get it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

ive seen the how many saints have you killed line at least 100 times here an md


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2012)

Answer my Question GDI!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Who has the worst case of Gyno on IM??



If its not retlaw I'll eat my own turd


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

canucklehead


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> do you believe Azza is really a PEDO?



you trying to start something?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Whats the most number of beers/drinks you have ever consumed in a night?



best question so far???...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

KOS we all know you have lost  some weight, well quite a bit of weight, but what really matters is your LBM, what is your LBM or BF percentage?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Do you think Prince has a big weiner ??



most dont


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Whats the most number of beers/drinks you have ever consumed in a night?



dont drink beer...its nasty


used to chug vodka...can down most of a large bottle alone before throwing up an passing out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> KOS we all know you have lost  some weight, well quite a bit of weight, but what really matters is your LBM, what is your LBM or BF percentage?



how does lbm exact percentage matter?


i will never compete...what matters is the scale,the mirror....and what my wife thinks


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

LBM shows if you have gained any muscle, no use losing all this weight and having a LBM worse than mine. LOL

Not hating on you KOS just asking…………


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

i havent had a reg physical checkup since i was 15...the odds of me scheduling appointment for a bodpod and going to do it is pretty low

dramatic drops in strength show loss of muscle while dropping weight


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, thats ok.

Have you lost strength while dieting?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

Where's the weirdest place you have JO'd?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 24, 2012)

Church


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Ok, thats ok.
> 
> Have you lost strength while dieting?



very little this time

been preexhausting most days and still stronger than most


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Where's the weirdest place you have JO'd?



i have gotten a bj at church parking lot



jerked off at work before




cousin i mentioned use to screw at church ....inside!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 24, 2012)

Why is it that I don't like you and benny but in some far away place I have a softspot for you two fools?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

i am annoying but i have charisma


ben is a kid


hard to hate kids


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i have gotten a bj at church parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 . .  I like this! Were you singing the Derpy Derp Song at the time? Extra cred if so


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

no i was just busy corrupting a home school girl


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

why does my scale read 238 lbs this morning?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 24, 2012)

Why do you think SFW was made a Mod


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> why does my scale read 238 lbs this morning?



either you posted fake pics....you are taller and fatter than i thought


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Why do you think SFW was made a Mod



have no idea...he barely posted at all in the time ive been around....then hes a mod...he will get bored soon and barely ever post again im sure


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> If its not retlaw I'll eat my own turd



Open wide !  Lol


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> either you posted fake pics....you are taller and fatter than i thought



It's called a diet, google it..


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 24, 2012)

How did you meet Mrs. Kos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

you are barely lighter than me....but i am way bigger....doesnt take a genius to figure it out

i am 248....and kinda big

at 238
 you are still a typical lardass


judging by those pics there is no hope for you....your genetics are shit and you are old...its over


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> How did you meet Mrs. Kos



she was a cashier at wendys on new years eve


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are barely lighter than me....but i am way bigger....doesnt take a genius to figure it out
> 
> i am 248....and kinda big
> 
> ...



The only way for you to weigh less than me is to cut your head off..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

you are fat


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are fat



???


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

im fat too dont worry....but that doesnt change the fact he is fat


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and ill answer




why did sean collins want to fight me in the 9th grade??


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> why does my scale read 238 lbs this morning?



beards weigh alot!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> why did sean collins want to fight me in the 9th grade??



maybe you were an asshole.... maybe he just wanted to


i smacked kids around all the time for no reason


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> maybe you were an asshole.... maybe he just wanted to
> 
> 
> i smacked kids around all the time for no reason



geez and i thought i was a top bloke ffs 

3 times in 2 years people convinced him hed win, 3 times he shouldnt have listened


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 24, 2012)

Would you give another man a blow job for $100,000?


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> canucklehead




It's all true....


----------



## EARL (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and ill answer



1. Why do you have a knack for creating such awful, insipid threads?

2. Why the fuck did you and that mule-face whore of yours reproduce?


----------



## EARL (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> maybe you were an asshole.... maybe he just wanted to
> 
> 
> i smacked kids around all the time for no reason



Yeah right, you are a useless bitch who won't answer the tough questions.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Would you give another man a blow job for $100,000?



who can say till they see the green


never seen 100 grand


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you think all women secretly love the shocker?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

no


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 24, 2012)

would you post nekked pics of your wife to be a moderator?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

i already have posted pics....the powers that be wouldnt like me as a mod


at md i had nearly 30000 post and was never offered a leader spot or anything

here i am one of the most active and contribute as much as anyone

alas i am just not one of the cool kids...i will never be a mod,a rep,or a leader


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i already have posted pics....the powers that be wouldnt like me as a mod
> 
> 
> at md i had nearly 30000 post and was never offered a leader spot or anything
> ...



you'll never be a mod here because you're a self center fatass in a place you 
should never be, spamming a perfectly good board to death..


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

If I run more tren, can I be skinny? I've been on cycle for months, and I'm still fat, and don't look like I've touched a weight in my life.
Also, where can I find more adidas shirts?
Oh, and, one last question...How come no one likes me?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If I run more tren, can I be skinny? I've been on cycle for months, and I'm still fat, and don't look like I've touched a weight in my life.
> Also, where can I find more adidas shirts?
> Oh, and, one last question...How come no one likes me?


Seems from the looks of your avatar...


A. I'm under your skin...

B. you actually have good taste in men and wanna be just like me.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

Will Benj be my BFF if I start posting more Bieber vids?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Will Benj be my BFF if I start posting more Bieber vids?


I thought we already were????????!???????? HUH? HUH? HUH? FUCKING ANSWER ME, BESTIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Seems from the looks of your avatar...
> 
> 
> A. I'm under your skin...
> ...


You could never get under my skin. You're too big to fit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you'll never be a mod here because you're a self center fatass in a place you
> should never be, spamming a perfectly good board to death..



every thread i make gets plenty of views....the recent interviews got rave reviews

where are your great threads an accomplishments


your voice is not heard...you dont belong here fatboy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2012)

Kos, when will Benj send me my placebodrol?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> every thread i make gets plenty of views....the recent interviews got rave reviews
> 
> where are your great threads an accomplishments
> 
> ...



you're the board bitch my friend, a mere punching bag if you will..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Kos, when will Benj send me my placebodrol?



just take some generic caffeine preworkout


it will accomplish more


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Will Benj be my BFF if I start posting more Bieber vids?





bigbenj said:


> I thought we already were????????!???????? HUH? HUH? HUH? FUCKING ANSWER ME, BESTIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you're the board bitch my friend, a mere punching bag if you will..



evidently you havent seen your pic thread...you are the board joke


i cant beleive gearz have been in your body


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Retlaw (Mar 24, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Would you give another man a blow job for $100,000?



Yes 2x a month, do you know anyone ??


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Yes 2x a month, do you know anyone ??



i'd like a couple dollars worth then..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you shave your no-no area? It makes your junk seem bigger apparently


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

yes



been getting lazy lately


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Do you shave your no-no area? It makes your junk seem bigger apparently



that would be life shaving to opposite side of a tree, how would i see what im doing? jk lol


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Will Benj be my BFF if I start posting more Bieber vids?



careful, he could pop ur kidney if that cock pic of his was real!


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ and u know hes still young and will cum too fast and fuck up the whole evening 

or didnt u mean that kinda friendship? my bad!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Do you shave your no-no area? It makes your junk seem bigger apparently




How Big is Your Deck? - YouTube


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ lmfao


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2012)

What accent do you have KOS? Southern draw, Boston twang etc etc You get the gist.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

i have an odd voice for a big dude



southern idiots always say i sound like im from up north

i speak softly and use bigger words than they are used to...gotta love virginia


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

Va state troopers are real pricks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Rednack (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i have an odd voice for a big dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the deep south we'd call you a hair lip..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Do you shave your no-no area? It makes your junk seem bigger apparently



didnt work for you!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 25, 2012)

Does your wife know that you masturbate to pictures of little boys in sailor suits?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does your wife know that you masturbate to pictures of little boys in sailor suits?



Yeah she doe, she also didnt know your family were in the Navy…….


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 26, 2012)

Im drawing a magick circle and need the 72 original names of God.  Left my book outside the circle just got my phone in here cant step out if it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Im drawing a magick circle and need the 72 original names of God.  Left my book outside the circle just got my phone in here cant step out if it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



ask god for guidance, he will show u the way!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Why are so many d-bags trying to be like benj with there rants?Tell me kos nowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2012)

why is bigbenj's penis crooked?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2012)

I hadnt noticed myself………..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> why is bigbenj's penis crooked?



All the best cawks are angled!


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> why is bigbenj's penis crooked?



its hard fucking in the closet!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> why is bigbenj's penis crooked?



Whatever hand you are God points your penis the other way so men spend thier whole life trying to pull it back straight.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 28, 2012)

It's true!!! I'm right handed!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)

reddogs right !
holly molly


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 28, 2012)

Junk pics please


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2013)

bens weeny i crooked because it has better blood flow on one side


----------



## Renaissance Man (Nov 6, 2013)

Whats your blood sugar ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

where are your pics or validation of relevancy of any kid


----------

